# Carbonated mineral water???



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

This may sound stupid, but I heard that carbonated mineral waters can be used as CO2 supplement for aquariums, do you think this is possible, or does it work?

Thanks


----------



## Dracolique (May 28, 2007)

I have not tried it, but I imagine that adding all of that CO2 at once would probably cause quite a large pH swing. Depending on the size of your tank and which plants you have, they may or may not mind too much, but if you have any fish a huge pH swing would definitely be a bad thing.

Besides, I think the excess CO2 you got from that "supplement" would dissipate into the air pretty quickly (depending on the surface agitation in your tank), so you may not get as much benefit as you think.

Have you checked the pH of that carbonated mineral water? I would be interested to know what it is.

When it comes to CO2, slow and steady wins the race IMO.


----------



## net (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like a bad short cut.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Amano used to do this in his early days. I own one of his books where he explained how he used to do it.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Carbonated water/soda water contains a lot of sodium which I would suggest is NOT something you would like to introduce into any tank!
Vic


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Water like Gerolstiener (sorry abou the spelling) is simply carbonation and added calcium and magnesium. Soda water can often contain sugar or other things like sodium. It would be expnsive to have to use the good stuff every day but could be a fun experiment in a smaller fish free tank. I doubt there would be a pH swing of much significance as the CO2 would off gas pretty quickly and not have a chance to eat the buffer away. Perhaps inverting the bottle and allowing it to drip slowly with tubing?


----------

